# my 6' X 18' modular layout



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi y'all,

I'm half way done with my bench work for my new layout and will be running a double track main around the perimeter. I am using Bachmann easy track 33.25" radius for the outer line. my question is what would be the appropriate inner radius for the second line so that the cars don't hit as they pass each other? 

I have a DD40AX that will run the outside line and SD's and Geeps to run the inner lines and the yard.

the DD will just be pulling the 15 car excursion that UP runs on occasion. the inner lines will be freight oriented. but may go to the outside line as well when i don't have the excursion rolling. i have a couple 86' box cars that I am not sure will clear a close 2 track curve. so I would like to be able to realistically space the double curve with no issues.

thanks


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Check the S & RPs from the NMRA for recommended track spacing. It does depend on the radius and the car lengths.
http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the NMRA info ... packed with great info/standards.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've found 2.5" spacing works great, although if you've got more room to work with then I'd go a little wider still and put some greenery, shrubs, groundcover, etc between the tracks.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info will be checking out trying different things.

here is a couple starter shots


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the layout size/shape. Lots of potential.

That said, I strongly suggest that you add some cross-bracing or some top gussets to reinforce the lateral bending of those legs. That's a "kick in" accident waiting to happen, I fear.

TJ


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Love the layout size/shape. Lots of potential.
> 
> That said, I strongly suggest that you add some cross-bracing or some top gussets to reinforce the lateral bending of those legs. That's a "kick in" accident waiting to happen, I fear.
> 
> TJ


ya those are on the agenda! it's funny you say kick in waiting to happen cause i did it earlier moving stuff from upstairs down to the new layout location.

budget is not letting me get more wood to finish it.

i also found that bachmann also has 35.5 radius so that will be the out side and the 33.25 will be the inside. if i have to build more end tables to accommodate the wider turns then i'll go either 6.5' of 7'. (don't like my trains running within an inch of the sides of the tables LOL)

this will be a long process to get this one done. my 4'x8's were easy compared to this


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You could consider a 1/4 sheet of OSB or MDF to cut down to gussets for the top ... perhaps a bit cheaper than 2x stock, if price is a concern. Maybe try the "dent" bin at Home Depot, Lowes?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

need to get 2 more sheets of 7/16 osb, atleast 12 more 2x3's and what ever else i can scroung up. so far other than fasteners i've only had to buy the 2 sheets of osb that i've used so far. the 2x3' my buddy had a pile of them laying around so i got those for free.

thinking of adding storage shelves to the bottoms eventually so extra frame work down there can be the start of that.

still need to add two 2'x6' sections to both sides of the length and another end table. if going 6.5' or 7' wide then i already have one of my length sections built


----------

